# Issues printing onto 50% cotton - 50% polyester



## richtwo (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi All,

am having issues printing onto 50% cotton and 50% polyester hoodies. The vinyl is only partially sticking to the garment.

The vinyl am using is polyflex. Ive used it dozens of times on both cotton and polyester separately without problems.

I pre press the garment every time. Tried it at the recommend pressure, temperature and press time and I've raised the temperature and press time and it still comes off when i remove the backing.

am i doing anything wrong? 

thank you in advanced.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

your post is in the wrong topic


----------



## richtwo (Nov 21, 2015)

sorry about this. where should i have posted it?

can a mod delete or move this post to the correct place

thanks


----------



## diegoR (Oct 15, 2014)

I would say the problem is your vinyl material. Raise temp/More Pressure????


----------



## richtwo (Nov 21, 2015)

i tried it again this morning on a high temp for slightly longer time and high pressure. It still didn't stick completely.


----------



## zerg71 (Sep 9, 2014)

Have you tried to stick another vinyl to this garment?
Or have you tried to stick this vinyl to other garment?

I bet your vinyl is outdated (it happend to me few times).


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

is it not sticking in the same place each time?
might be your press going down.


----------

